# Wifi timer



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I was just watching avideo and this guy went into his advanced settings for wifi . He had something called wifi timer but I don't have this. Anybody Know why?I Know I Can use Tasker but honestly I'm not smart enough. Plus every video I watch is a different version and a different ui so this would be great to have right or my phone. http://m.youtube.com/subscription_manager?feature=subhead

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

